# Cars and Driving License



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Can anyone comment on whether or not to swap a UK license for a Portuguese one?

If I do swap where can I get a medical and psychological certificate from?

Secondly I am about to come over and start my home search. I will be initially hireing a car, but what
documents/ proofs do I need to purchase a car in Portugal?

Thanks 


Andy


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If it's just a car/motorcycle licence, you only need the medical form which you get from a doctor here and you only need the psychological cert for an HGV. 

To buy a car, you need a NIF/Fiscal number and you need an address to get the NIF/Fiscal and also to register the car.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

andycastle said:


> Can anyone comment on whether or not to swap a UK license for a Portuguese one?
> 
> If I do swap where can I get a medical and psychological certificate from?
> 
> ...




There is one thing you will need Andy that you have not mentioned,lots of Euro's,the used car market in Portugal is extortionate!


David


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> There is one thing you will need Andy that you have not mentioned,lots of Euro's,the used car market in Portugal is extortionate!
> 
> 
> David


Yep...! Paid over 8 grand for a 3 grand 4x4............... Had orrrrfffff !!!!


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------

